# CrawDaddy Cooker



## txdeerndsouth

Check out my new crawfish cooker by Texas Star Outdoors. This thing is awesome! Cost me $985 but will do a sack of crawfish at a time with plenty of room to spare. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Whipray

I think I'm hungry. 

Looks awesome.


----------



## old 37

when you having a party?


----------



## BF

who did you buy it from ---that is a sweet cooker


----------



## txdeerndsouth

Texas star outdoors in spring tx


----------



## RLwhaler

Man, That's nice!!:brew2:


----------



## BF

looked on internet last night and could not find it --- do they make the cooker ???


----------



## txdeerndsouth

Yes they do make it but a small company just starting out. The only reason I know of them is because relative of the family. Has a Facebook page though


----------



## BF

if you have a phone # or address could you pass it along


----------



## Profish00

Buckies Texas City sells them


----------



## txdeerndsouth

I think number is on FB page but as soon as I find out I will let you know. Yes they do sell one but this one is a little different


----------



## krfish

That's legit!


----------



## dino1970

Would love to have one myself.


----------



## bludaze

Bought one after looking at the Bucees model and there's no comparison, this thing is built like a tank ( my grankids will be enjoying it ) boils up really fast and easy to use. Great local built Texas product !


----------



## txdeerndsouth

Phone number is 281-353-6010 Located on Spring Stuebner Rd. Spring TX 77389


----------



## willt

That is really nice! I bought a cheaper built for just a little less than that one. I wish I had seen that one befor I bought mine!


----------



## 32redman

Anybody know how to get ahold of them. Tried the # for 2 days know , no answer.


----------



## D.L.

I bought one last week too. Cooked a sack Friday night and doing four more this weekend and it is badazz! Try Brian on his cell 281-541-3108 I was texting with him yesterday giving him feedback. They have a 4 sack cooker too for $1900 that is sweet also if you do big catering or company events.


----------



## txdeerndsouth

The website is www.texasstaroutdoors.com


----------



## Poco Bueno

Thats a dang good price for a well built cooker. 

Ray


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txdeerndsouth

I believe so myself! Works great!


----------



## bludaze

Used it this weekend, Makes cookin bugs enjoyable. , cooked up a batch in 40 min and had time to enjoy the party. 10 minute cleanup is what I really like!


----------

